# Sacramento Support Group?



## mercy7 (Sep 4, 2002)

Are there any support groups in Sacramento? If there are not I am willing to start one. E-mail me and I will coordinate.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi I know there are several of us in Sacramento, but noone ever had the time to start a support group. I've heard that Kaiser has some kind of support group for IBS...but I'm not a member of Kaiser. For a while we had quite a conversation going on in the support groups area...it may have been a year or more ago.


----------



## mercy7 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi Jane93,Thank you for responding. Gee, I am sorry I missed the discussions. I have tried Kaiser and all they have is a IBS class not a support group. Maybe I should take the class again and get something started with the people there. I have taken the class years ago. What type are you? I have IBS-C. Have not found anything yet to help. Still looking.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Mercy,I'm alternating but now more D whereas five years ago I was C, but it is all related to anxiety. Mikes tapes have helped me immensely. Unfortunately every time I find myself in a new situation I get D...but at least I can leave the house these days (eventually).I wonder what happened to rlo, stargazer and a few others that were here?I don't have much time these days for another support group as I have a 7 month old baby and I work...but I'll be glad to chat with you sometime or over e-mail.Jane


----------



## mercy7 (Sep 4, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS! on your new baby. Whenever you have time to chat or e-mail that will be great. How can I order Mike's tapes?Thanks


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

www.ibsaudioprogram100.com Check out the cognitive part of the board.Hi Mercy,Here is the address. If you suspect that the real cause of your IBS is anxiety its worth every penny. While its not a cure it has helped me manage the symptoms for the most part..although I still get D and C and the G every now and again..I am 80% better thnaks to these tapes. I'll e-mail you.Jane


----------

